# half beat and full beat



## blp03 (Mar 4, 2009)

I don't understand the concept of the half beat and full beat and how to execute it. I read the book Tao of Jeet Kune Do which I must say changed my whole out look on martial arts but that was one defense that I didn't understand. Can someone explain how to execute the beat technique. Thanks.


----------



## Nolerama (Mar 4, 2009)

Doesn't that cover changing your rhythm when punching?

Instead of always throwing a 1, 2 combination, throw a 1...2.1 combination.


----------



## joeygil (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm no sifu, but from what I understand, it's primarily about inserting an attack between the usual "beats" of an exchange.

A typical combination of strikes, or exchange of hits tends to have it's own rhythm.  If you insert an attack between the beats, it makes it difficult for your opponent to counter.

An example might be in a counter - where you parry the first strike in a combo, and insert an attack before the second strike would come.  Or even counter-punch before your opponent completes the motion for his first strike.

Here an example vid on YouTube:


----------



## jarrod (Mar 4, 2009)

do 10 or so jab/cross combinations, & you'll notice you fall into a rhythm.  now do your cross a little bit before or after you usually do it.  that's a half-beat, or staggered rhythm.  

when you fall into a fixed rhythm with your combinations, sometimes you'll notice your opponent anticipating your moves.  this is because he's patterned your rhythm, & it's a good time to change up.  one thing i'll do is take the "pop" out of my jab, so that my jab is still right in their face right before the cross lands.   you don't want to throw lazy jabs regularly, but it's a good switch once your opponent has patterned you.

jf


----------



## blp03 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks to all that replied. That helps. Much appreciated.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 4, 2009)

Think of a video game where you attack, then your opponent does; you attack, then your opponent does; you attack, then your opponent does; and so on. If you could throw a second attack just prior to his attack, you'd throw off his game. That's the idea. It's a matter of perceptual (rather than physical) speed.


----------



## blp03 (Mar 4, 2009)

joeygil said:


> I'm no sifu, but from what I understand, it's primarily about inserting an attack between the usual "beats" of an exchange.
> 
> A typical combination of strikes, or exchange of hits tends to have it's own rhythm.  If you insert an attack between the beats, it makes it difficult for your opponent to counter.
> 
> ...




So basically it means to beat their combination with a counter. That sounds simple enough in concept but looks like it takes a lot of practice to get the timing and cadence of your opponent. I am definitely going to work on that next time I spar. Thanks again.


----------



## Franc0 (Mar 4, 2009)

I like to use certain terminology when teaching half-beat applications as opposed to whole counts. I use the words "Bap", "BaDap" & "BaDap-bap". The "BaDap-bap" delivers three strikes in the same time a 1-2 punch is delivered. The "dap" being a half count hit in between the 1st and 3rd hit.
Hope this isn't confusing, but my students get it.

Franco


----------



## blp03 (Mar 5, 2009)

masterfinger said:


> I like to use certain terminology when teaching half-beat applications as opposed to whole counts. I use the words "Bap", "BaDap" & "BaDap-bap". The "BaDap-bap" delivers three strikes in the same time a 1-2 punch is delivered. The "dap" being a half count hit in between the 1st and 3rd hit.
> Hope this isn't confusing, but my students get it.
> 
> Franco


 
So is the "dap" another jab or a cross? Is it 1-1-2 or does it matter as long as it is within the same cadence of your opponents 1-2. I guess I need to go over the attack chapter again in the book now that I have a little better understanding of it.


----------



## Franc0 (Mar 5, 2009)

blp03 said:


> So is the "dap" another jab or a cross? Is it 1-1-2 or does it matter as long as it is within the same cadence of your opponents 1-2. I guess I need to go over the attack chapter again in the book now that I have a little better understanding of it.


 
We normally do this when practicing vertical punches (single, double, triple). The "dap" is normally a straight punch, but you can use a cross or whatever flows for the 3rd hit.

Franco


----------



## arnisador (Mar 5, 2009)

I think this 'beats' terminology is one of several things that Bruce Lee adapted from (Western) fencing.


----------



## Franc0 (Mar 6, 2009)

arnisador said:


> I think this 'beats' terminology is one of several things that Bruce Lee adapted from (Western) fencing.


 
Interesting. I always wondered where the half beat concept was borrowed/influenced/whatever from. For me, this simple concept took me to new heights of rapid, multiple strike deliveries, without losing power. 

Franco


----------

